# DAMEWARE MINI REMOTE CONTROL CLIENT AGENT VERSION 7



## Leelo94 (Jan 15, 2013)

I really need to find the download for the dameware mini remote control version 7.
Cannot find it anywhere. If someone could point me in the right direction and post a download link that would be brilliant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have a look in the link below there are some client agent installers not sure what version no they maybe what you looking for.

Download Products | Dameware


----------



## Leelo94 (Jan 15, 2013)

The client agents in the link that you have provided are all version 9


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes i wasnt sure have you tried contacting the manufacturer they may well be able to provide you a link because all i could find was version 8 and 9? 

It may be worth a try.


----------

